# Solved: New Malware.J Trojan



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello Support,

This past weekend, my daughter clicked on a msn link for jpeg pic and received a *'Malware.J' *trojan on my PC. Currently have Windows XP Home Edition sp2. This trojan is identified by McAfee, but is unable to quarantine/clean or delete it. It is attached to :

*C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\winstall.exe* .... also there is _SVCHost.exe _I believe also infected.

I have ran the virus scan... but cannot get rid of it. Upon re-booting the trojan keeps coming back. Any comments or instructions would be appreciated or further anti-virus software I should purchase, once I get this resolved.

Thanks,

Bill
Ontario, Canada


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Welcome to TSG

Go to http://www.spywareinfo.com/~merijn/files/HijackThis.exe and download 'Hijack This!'.

First make a folder on your computer in my documents called Hijackthis and then Unzip it to that folder.
Then doubleclick the Hijackthis.exe.

Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log.
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here 
in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required,
so do NOT fix anything yet.

Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Hello there,

Here are the results of my 'Hijackthis' scan :

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:50:26 PM, on 11/27/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\winstall.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msrr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MOZILL~1\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}\Update.exe
C:\My Documents\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11\Programs\QFSCHD110.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\winstall.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155225028843
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper Lite.lnk (Diskeeper) - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Pease download SmitfraudFix (by S!Ri) http://siri.urz.free.fr/Fix/SmitfraudFix.zip

Extract (unzip) the content (a folder named SmitfraudFix) to your Desktop.

Open the SmitfraudFix folder and double-click smitfraudfix.cmd
Select option #1 - Search by typing 1 and press "Enter"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present).
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

Note : process.exe is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consultin...rocessutil.htm

Warning: Do not run Option #2 until you are instructed to do so. Running option #2 on a non infected computer will remove your Desktop background.

Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Results of my SmitfraudFix log:

SmitFraudFix v2.125

Scan done at 18:24:46.82, Mon 11/27/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\SmitfraudFix\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600] - Windows_NT
Fix run in normal mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\Web

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\WINDOWS\system32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Dad

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Start Menu

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\DOCUME~1\Dad\FAVORI~1

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» C:\Program Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Corrupted keys

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Desktop Components

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Desktop\Components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Sharedtaskscheduler
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» AppInit_DLLs
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows]
"AppInit_DLLs"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» pe386-msguard-lzx32

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scanning wininet.dll infection

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

1. Please download Combofix to your desktop from Here http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/combofix.exe or Here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/sectools/combofix.exe
2. Double click combofix.exe and follow the prompts.
3. When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Post that log and a HiJackthis log in your next reply

Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window while its running. That may cause it to stall.


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay... downloaded Combofix and when I began the scan... my computer rebooted on its own, however upon coming back up the log was there! Tried this a 2nd time and the same thing happened. Performed a 'Hijackthis' scan again and the results are posted below:

ComboFix log:

Dad - 06-11-27 18:37:15.46 Service Pack 2
ComboFix 06.11.27W - Running from: "C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop"

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}
C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2006-10-27 to 2006-11-27 ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2006-11-27	18:33	1,777	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\vset.exe
2006-11-27	18:24	53,248	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Process.exe
2006-11-27	18:24	40,960	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\swsc.exe
2006-11-27	18:24	288,417	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\SrchSTS.exe
2006-11-27	18:24	2,178	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmp.reg
2006-11-27	18:24	135,168	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\swreg.exe
2006-11-27	17:05	77,824	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vset.exe
2006-11-27	16:25	77,824	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\cset.exe
2006-11-26	21:20	122,880	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\winstall.exe
2006-11-26	09:10	77,824	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\isetup.exe
2006-11-26	09:10	77,824	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\isetup.exe
2006-11-26	09:10	138,565	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mcnew.exe
2006-11-26	09:10	138,565	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\mcnew.exe
2006-11-25	21:59	1,886	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\usetup.exe
2006-11-25	13:08	1,886	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\usetup.exe
2006-11-25	01:05	139,489	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\mc2.exe
2006-11-25	01:05	139,489	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\mc2.exe
2006-11-24	23:35 d--------	C:\Program Files\STOPzilla!
2006-11-24	23:35 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\iS3
2006-11-24	23:35 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ZILLAbar
2006-11-24	23:35 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\STOPzilla!
2006-11-24	22:28	77,824	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\vsetup.exe
2006-11-24	22:28	122,880	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
2006-11-24	22:28	1,886	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\vsetup.exe
2006-11-24	21:51 d--h-----	C:\WINDOWS\PIF
2006-11-20	18:23 d--------	C:\fbb4327a7524d57d5df24638
2006-11-18	01:27 d--------	C:\Config.Msi
2006-11-17	23:13 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\pss
2006-11-17	15:11 d--------	C:\d84a099a5bad8abe85
2006-11-04	14:14	1,245,696	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml4.dll

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

2006-11-27 18:38	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files
2006-11-27 17:41	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox
2006-11-27 16:11	--------	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data\yoclient
2006-11-26 22:00	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Q3Ademo
2006-11-26 21:59	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Three Rings Design
2006-11-24 21:51	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger
2006-11-24 19:28	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor
2006-11-20 18:23	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer
2006-11-18 01:27	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Terragen
2006-11-06 18:29	--------	d---s----	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data\Microsoft
2006-10-19 20:37	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\BitLord
2006-10-13 23:25	--------	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data\Sun
2006-10-13 23:24	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Java
2006-10-13 23:23	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2006-10-13 07:35	142336	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\nwprovau.dll
2006-10-12 22:56	--------	d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data\uk.co.planetside
2006-10-09 23:11	--------	d--------	C:\Program Files\NetMeeting
2006-09-17 14:15	532480	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\Spider-Man 3 Screensaver.scr
2006-09-13 20:40	61678	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data\PFP110JPR.{PB
2006-09-13 20:40	12358	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data\PFP110JCM.{PB
2006-09-13 00:01	1084416	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml3.dll
2006-09-06 19:55	5118736	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\Firefox Setup 1.5.0.6.exe
2006-08-10 06:11	62	--ahs----	C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Application Data\desktop.ini

(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Note* empty entries are not shown

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"MsnMsgr"="\"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\MsnMsgr.Exe\" /background"
"Spyware Doctor"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Spyware Doctor\\swdoctor.exe\" /Q"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"ATICCC"="\"C:\\Program Files\\ATI Technologies\\ATI.ACE\\cli.exe\" runtime -Delay"
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE"
"Alcmtr"="ALCMTR.EXE"
"NeroFilterCheck"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NeroCheck.exe"
"RemoteControl"="\"C:\\Program Files\\CyberLink\\PowerDVD\\PDVDServ.exe\""
"VSOCheckTask"="\"C:\\PROGRA~1\\McAfee.com\\VSO\\mcmnhdlr.exe\" /checktask"
"VirusScan Online"="C:\\Program Files\\McAfee.com\\VSO\\mcvsshld.exe"
"OASClnt"="C:\\Program Files\\McAfee.com\\VSO\\oasclnt.exe"
"MCAgentExe"="c:\\PROGRA~1\\mcafee.com\\agent\\mcagent.exe"
"MCUpdateExe"="c:\\PROGRA~1\\mcafee.com\\agent\\McUpdate.exe"
"QuickFinder Scheduler"="\"C:\\Program Files\\WordPerfect Office 11\\Programs\\QFSCHD110.EXE\""
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.5.0_06\\bin\\jusched.exe"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\desktop\components]
"DeskHtmlVersion"=dword:00000110
"DeskHtmlMinorVersion"=dword:00000005
"Settings"=dword:00000001
"GeneralFlags"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\internet explorer\desktop\components\0]
"Source"="About:Home"
"SubscribedURL"="About:Home"
"FriendlyName"="My Current Home Page"
"Flags"=dword:00000002
"Position"=hex:2c,00,00,00,cc,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,34,03,00,00,e2,02,00,00,00,\
00,00,00,01,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,01,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00
"CurrentState"=hex:04,00,00,40
"OriginalStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,ff,ff,00,00,ff,ff,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,\
ff,ff,04,00,00,00
"RestoredStateInfo"=hex:18,00,00,00,6a,02,00,00,23,00,00,00,a4,00,00,00,9a,00,\
00,00,01,00,00,00

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"Spyware Doctor"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Spyware Doctor\\swdoctor.exe\" /Q"

[HKEY_USERS\s-1-5-18\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\run]
"Spyware Doctor"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Spyware Doctor\\swdoctor.exe\" /Q"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\sharedtaskscheduler]
"{438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1}"="Browseui preloader"
"{8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030}"="Component Categories cache daemon"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shellexecutehooks]
"{AEB6717E-7E19-11d0-97EE-00C04FD91972}"=""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=hex:91,00,00,00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer\Run]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"dontdisplaylastusername"=dword:00000000
"legalnoticecaption"=""
"legalnoticetext"=""
"shutdownwithoutlogon"=dword:00000001
"undockwithoutlogon"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_USERS\.default\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

[HKEY_USERS\s-1-5-18\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\explorer]
"NoDriveTypeAutoRun"=dword:00000091

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\shellserviceobjectdelayload]
"PostBootReminder"="{7849596a-48ea-486e-8937-a2a3009f31a9}"
"CDBurn"="{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}"
"WebCheck"="{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"
"SysTray"="{35CEC8A3-2BE6-11D2-8773-92E220524153}"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\control\securityproviders]	
"SecurityProviders"="msapsspc.dll, schannel.dll, digest.dll, msnsspc.dll"

Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
C:\WINDOWS\tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job

Completion time: 06-11-27 18:39:12.04 
C:\ComboFix.txt ... 06-11-27 18:39
C:\ComboFix2.txt ... 06-11-27 18:33

Hijackthis log :

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:41:44 PM, on 11/27/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}\Update.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11\Programs\QFSCHD110.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155225028843
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper Lite.lnk (Diskeeper) - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Cdnguy said:


> Okay... downloaded Combofix and when I began the scan... my computer rebooted on its own, however upon coming back up the log was there! Tried this a 2nd time and the same thing happened.


 Has this happened before with other users about the rebooting ? Is the log produced above accurate ?

Bill


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Yes that is normal if it finds any of the virus/spyware that it is looking for


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay thanks, will await your next instructions.


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

* Download the latest version of *Java Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 Update 9.*
* Scroll down to where it says "The J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) allows end-users to run Java applications".
* Click the "Download" button to the right.
* Check the box that says: "Accept License Agreement".
* The page will refresh.
* Click on the link to download Windows Offline Installation with or without Multi-language and save to your desktop.
* Close any programs you may have running - especially your web browser.
* Go to Start > Control Panel double-click on Add/Remove programs and remove all older versions of Java.
* Check any item with Java Runtime Environment (JRE or J2SE) in the name.
* Click the Remove or Change/Remove button.
* Repeat as many times as necessary to remove each Java versions.
* Reboot your computer once all Java components are removed.
* Then from your desktop double-click on the download to install the newest version.
Then

Please download *VundoFix.exe* to your desktop.

* Double-click VundoFix.exe to run it.
* Click the Scan for Vundo button.
* Once it's done scanning, click the Remove Vundo button.
* You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click YES
* Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
* When completed, it will prompt that it will reboot your computer, click OK.
* Please post the contents of C:\vundofix.txt and a new HiJackThis log in a reply to this thread.

Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will 
run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button" when VundoFix appears upon rebooting.


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

More updates: Downloaded v9 for Java and removed old ver. 6 of Java through add/remove on control panel. Also noticed '888Bar' in my program list !! 
Ran the VundoFix ..... however it came up with no errors. Upon clicking 'removal' my pc didn't do anything - no reboot or blank screen. Here are log files ->

VundoFix V6.2.13

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.9

Scan started at 10:20:17 PM 11/27/2006

Listing files found while scanning....

No infected files were found.

Beginning removal...

Hijackthis log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:22:10 PM, on 11/27/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msrr.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}\Update.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: 888Bar - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\{38807~1\888Bar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: 888Bar - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\{38807~1\888Bar.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11\Programs\QFSCHD110.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155225028843
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper Lite.lnk (Diskeeper) - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Ok try and see if you can remove the 888 program from add/remove

Let me know if you were able to then lets do this

Go to this web site: http://virusscan.jotti.org/
In the File to upload & scan box copy and paste the following:

C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}\Update.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe

Copy the results and paste them back here in your next reply.


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Through Add/Remove - removed the 888 program. But will likely return upon reboot. 

Moving foward now with the jotti.org website. Will post in a few minutes....


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Run hijackthis and fix the following items if they are still there.

O2 - BHO: 888Bar - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\{38807~1\888Bar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: 888Bar - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\{38807~1\888Bar.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe

Please download the *Killbox* by Option^Explicit.

Note: In the event you already have Killbox, this is a new version that I need you to download.

* Save it to your desktop.
* Please double-click Killbox.exe to run it.
* Select:
o Delete on Reboot
o then Click on the All Files button.
* Please copy the file paths below to the clipboard by highlighting ALL of them and pressing CTRL + C (or, after highlighting, right-click and choose copy):

C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\{38807~1\888Bar.dll
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe

* Return to Killbox, go to the File menu, and choose Paste from Clipboard.
* Click the red-and-white Delete File button. Click Yes at the Delete on Reboot prompt. Click OK at any PendingFileRenameOperations prompt (and please let me know if you receive this message!).

If your computer does not restart automatically, please restart it manually.

If you receive a message such as: "Component 'MsComCtl.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or 
invalid." when trying to run Killbox, click *Here* to download and run missingfilesetup.exe. Then try Killbox again.

Reboot and post a new hijackthis log


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Quick question.... should I continue with the previous post instructions for the 'Jotti.org' request ??


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Yes please I believe the second one will come up clean which I still do not believe


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Jotti.org Results :

Service load: 
0% 100%
File: Update.exe
Status: 
INFECTED/MALWARE (Note: this file has been scanned before. Therefore, this file's scan results will not be stored in the database)
MD5 95da98f474ee10694abaa3271060fb4d
Packers detected: 
-
Scanner results
AntiVir 
Found nothing
ArcaVir 
Found Adware.Mediaback.C
Avast 
Found nothing
AVG Antivirus 
Found nothing
BitDefender 
Found nothing
ClamAV 
Found nothing
Dr.Web 
Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus 
Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus 
Found nothing
Fortinet 
Found Dloader.K!tr
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 
Found not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Softomate.z
NOD32 
Found nothing
Norman Virus Control 
Found nothing
VirusBuster 
Found nothing
VBA32 
Found nothing

Scanner Malware name
AntiVir Trojan/Agent.LU.2
ArcaVir Trojan.Vb.Auk
Avast X
AVG Antivirus X
BitDefender Trojan.Agent.LU
ClamAV X
Dr.Web Trojan.DownLoader.14818
F-Prot Antivirus X
F-Secure Anti-Virus Trojan.Win32.VB.auk
Fortinet W32/VB.AUK!tr
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Trojan.Win32.VB.auk
NOD32 X
Norman Virus Control W32/Suspicious_U.gen
VirusBuster X
VBA32 Trojan.DownLoader.14818


___________________________________________________________


Winstall.exe log :



Service load: 
0% 100%
File: winstall.exe
Status: 
INFECTED/MALWARE (Note: this file has been scanned before. Therefore, this file's scan results will not be stored in the database)
MD5 e3e03c8bdfd1f9c7dc9f2103689c5018
Packers detected: 
MOLEBOX
Scanner results
AntiVir 
Found Adware-Spyware/PurityScan.U.4 adware
ArcaVir 
Found Adware.Purityscan.U
Avast 
Found nothing
AVG Antivirus 
Found nothing
BitDefender 
Found Dropped:Trojan.Purityad.E
ClamAV 
Found nothing
Dr.Web 
Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus 
Found nothing
F-Secure Anti-Virus 
Found not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.u (4, 1, 400)
Fortinet 
Found Adware/PurityScan
Kaspersky Anti-Virus 
Found not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PurityScan.u
NOD32 
Found nothing
Norman Virus Control 
Found Malware.CYU
VirusBuster 
Found nothing
VBA32 
Found Embedded.Installer.Adware.PurityScan (probable variant) 



Statistics
Last file scanned at least one scanner reported something about: The_Wraith.exe, detected by:

Scanner Malware name
AntiVir X
ArcaVir X
Avast X
AVG Antivirus X
BitDefender Trojan.Downloader.Zlob.IZ
ClamAV X
Dr.Web X
F-Prot Antivirus X
F-Secure Anti-Virus X
Fortinet X
Kaspersky Anti-Virus Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.bay
NOD32 X
Norman Virus Control X
VirusBuster X
VBA32 X


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Ok follow post 15 and reboot and post a new hijackthis log


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

mjack547 said:


> Run hijackthis and fix the following items if they are still there.
> 
> O2 - BHO: 888Bar - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\{38807~1\888Bar.dll
> O3 - Toolbar: 888Bar - {C004DEC2-2623-438e-9CA2-C9043AB28508} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\{38807~1\888Bar.dll
> ...


 Quick note.... all these were found on my latest Hijackthis report.

Will continue with the Killbox instructions now.


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay.... Deleted the *2* files in question and my pc began automatically rebooting. Upon startup McAfee still saw the winstall.exe ? Latest Hijackthis log :

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:19:27 PM, on 11/27/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msrr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}\Update.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11\Programs\QFSCHD110.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155225028843
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper Lite.lnk (Diskeeper) - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

The good news is the 888 is gone from your log.

The bad news is the other item is still ***** me off lol

Lets try this and if it does not find anything then we will delete two more files and see if that does the trick.

Look in your control panel add/remove programs for PuritySCAN By OIN, OuterInfo, Snowballwars by OIN or similar, click on it and click remove.

If nothing is listed, Download and run this uninstaller:
http://www.outerinfo.com/OiUninstaller.exe

Reboot the machine and post your HJT log again.


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

mjack547 said:


> The good news is the 888 is gone from your log.


Not ..... BAR888 is still in the add/remove program list... just checked.


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

that is true but it is no longer showing in your hijackthis log.

Ok after you do the instructions from 22

Do this

Download *WinPFind.exe * to your desktop and double click on it open it and then select "extract" to extract the files. This will create a folder named WinPFind on your desktop.

Start in Safe Mode Using the F8 method:

* Restart the computer.
* As soon as the BIOS is loaded begin tapping the F8 key until the boot menu appears.
* Use the arrow keys to select the Safe Mode menu item.
* Press the Enter key.

Double click on the WinPFind folder on your desktop to open it and then double click on the WinPFind.exe file to start the program.

* Click "Configure scan options"
* Under "Run AdOns" select the following:
o Policies.def
o Security.def
* Click "apply"
* Click "Start Scan"
* It will scan the entire System, so please be patient and let it complete.

When the scan is complete reboot normally and post the WinPFind.txt file (located in the WinPFind folder) back here along with a new Hijackthis log


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Okay... ran the latest uninstaller you asked and here is my latest 'Hijackthis' log:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:42:19 PM, on 11/27/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msrr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}\Update.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11\Programs\QFSCHD110.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155225028843
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper Lite.lnk (Diskeeper) - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Will have to attach the latest WinPFind.txt file. Please see the attached. 

Below this post I will post the lastest Hijackthis text. 


Bill


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:16:01 AM, on 11/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\OasClnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msrr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}\Update.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11\Programs\QFSCHD110.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155225028843
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper Lite.lnk (Diskeeper) - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Cdnguy* 

*mjack547* asked me to take a look at your log.

Seems that you are infected with a new *Vundo *and *AlcanShorty* variant.

Please download the Suspicious File Packer from *Here*. Extract its contents to the desktop. Open the *SFP* folder on your desktop and run the *SFP.EXE *file.

Copy and Paste the following bold locations into the Suspicious File Packer window:

*C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}\888Bar.dll
C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001}\Update.exe*

Click on Continue to allow SFP to pack the file. This will generate a CAB archive on your desktop.

Click *Here* to upload the created CAB archive. Enter the url of this thread in the first field.
Where it says, browse to the file that you want to submit, click the browse button next to the second field and browse to the CAB archive that was been created on your desktop.
The cab file will be called requested-files[*].cab (the * stands for the date and hour).
Then click the Send File button below.

Please attempt to remove *888Bar* from your programs.

The steps that I am about to suggest involve modifying the registry. Modifying the registry can be dangerous so we will make a backup of the registry first.

_ Modification of the registry can be *EXTREMELY* dangerous if you do not know exactly what you are doing so follow the steps that are listed below *EXACTLY*. if you cannot preform some of these steps or if you have *ANY* questions please ask *BEFORE* proceeding._

*Backing Up Your Registry*
Go *Here* and download *ERUNT* 
_(ERUNT (Emergency Recovery Utility NT) is a free program that allows you to keep a complete backup of your registry and restore it when needed.)_
Install *ERUNT* by following the prompts 
_(use the default install settings but say no to the portion that asks you to add *ERUNT* to the start-up folder, if you like you can enable this option later)_
Start *ERUNT* 
_(either by double clicking on the desktop icon or choosing to start the program at the end of the setup)_
Choose a location for the backup 
_(the default location is C:\WINDOWS\ERDNT which is acceptable)._
Make sure that at least the first two check boxes are ticked 
Press *OK*
Press *YES* to create the folder.
*Registry Modifications*

Download the enclosed *PollicyFix.zip* file. Save and extract its contents to the desktop. It is a folder containing a Registry Entries file, *PolicyFix.reg*. *Don't do anything with it yet. We will run it shortly.*

Please re-open HiJackThis and scan. Check the boxes next to all the entries listed below. *

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [explorer] C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe

*Now *close all windows and browsers, other than HiJackThis*, then click Fix Checked.

Close Hijackthis.

Double click on the *PolicyFix.reg* file and select *Yes* when prompted to merge it into the registry.


Download the attached *Remove.zip *file, unzip it and save it to your *C:\ drive.*
When having saved it, the file path should be *C:\remove.txt*
Download and unzip *Avenger* to your desktop.
Open the *Avenger*.
Check *Load Script from File *and then click the folder Icon on the right side of that section.
Then browse to *C:\remove.txt* and click *open* to load it.








Then click the *green light* icon.
This will begin the execution of the script currently in memory.
After you have clicked on the green light to begin execution of a script, the Avenger will set itself up to run the next time you reboot your computer, and then will prompt you to restart immediately.
After your system restarts, a log file should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file is located at *C:\avenger.txt.* The Avenger will also have backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backups.zip.*

If the Avenger does not restart the computer, manually restart the computer.

Post the contents of the *C:\avenger.txt* file and a fresh *Hijackthis log*.


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks JsntgRvr


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you, mjack & JSntgRvr .... I'll attempt the above this evening (currently away) and post back the results.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

:up: :up:


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Latest updates at 21:47 eastern.

Performed all the tasks required.

C:\avenger.txt file :

Logfile of The Avenger version 1, by Swandog46
Running from registry key:
\Registry\Machine\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\upvekpsf

*******************

Script file located at: \??\C:\jxvsibqn.txt
Script file opened successfully.

Script file read successfully

Backups directory opened successfully at C:\Avenger

*******************

Beginning to process script file:

File C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\winstall.exe deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\Common Files\{3880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001} deleted successfully.
Folder C:\Program Files\Common Files\{E880725D-0A6A-1033-0330-060509080001} deleted successfully.

Completed script processing.

*******************

Finished! Terminate.

Latest 'Hijackthis' log :

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:25:16 PM, on 11/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11\Programs\QFSCHD110.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Startup: ERUNT AutoBackup.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\ERUNT\AUTOBACK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155225028843
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper Lite.lnk (Diskeeper) - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe

Where do we go from here ?

Thanks.... Bill


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Cdnguy* 

That log looks clear. *How is the computer doing?*


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Ran a McAfee full virus scan.... and it detected the following 'PUPS': 

Also when I visited the !Killbox folder the 'winstall.exe' file was also there ? 

Files Detected: 7
C:\!KillBox\888Bar.dll (potentially unwanted program)
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\OiUninstaller.exe ( "  )
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\SmitFraudFix\SmitFraudFix\Process.exe ( " )
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\SmitFraudFix.zip ( " )
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Local Settings\Temp\installer.exe ( " )
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Process.exe ( " )
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winstall.exe (cannot be cleaned) 

Should I do anything with these files ? What do you think of McAfee scan results ?

Thanx.


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Cdnguy* 



Cdnguy said:


> Ran a McAfee full virus scan.... and it detected the following 'PUPS':
> 
> Also when I visited the !Killbox folder the 'winstall.exe' file was also there ?
> 
> ...


Except for *C:\WINDOWS\system32\winstall.exe*, everything else is part of either Killbox or SmitfraudFix.



> Files to delete:
> C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\OiUninstaller.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\Process.exe
> C:\WINDOWS\system32\winstall.exe
> ...


You cam manually delete these in Safe Mode, or use the *Avenger* as follows:

Download the attached file, unzip it and save it to your *C:\ drive.* (Overwrite any existing file)
When having saved it, the file path should be *C:\remove.txt*
Open the *Avenger*.
Check *Load Script from File *and then click the folder Icon on the right side of that section.
Then browse to *C:\remove.txt* and click *open* to load it.








Then click the *green light* icon.
This will begin the execution of the script currently in memory.
After you have clicked on the green light to begin execution of a script, the Avenger will set itself up to run the next time you reboot your computer, and then will prompt you to restart immediately.
After your system restarts, a log file should open with the results of Avengers actions. This log file is located at *C:\avenger.txt.* The Avenger will also have backed up all the files, etc., that you asked it to delete, and will have zipped them and moved the zip archives to *C:\avenger\backups.zip.*

The files and folders will still be in your computer quarantined in the *C:\avenger\backups.zip.* By manually deleting this .zip folder, they will be gone forever.

Post the contents of the *C:\avenger.txt* file and a fresh *Hijackthis log*. Let me know How is the computer doing.


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Latest Hijackthis file:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:18:40 PM, on 11/28/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdfmgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Dad\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\McUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickFinder Scheduler] "C:\Program Files\WordPerfect Office 11\Programs\QFSCHD110.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Startup: ERUNT AutoBackup.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\ERUNT\AUTOBACK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.bestbytecomputer.com
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1155225028843
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ATI Smart - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2sgag.exe
O23 - Service: Diskeeper Lite.lnk (Diskeeper) - Executive Software International, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite\DkService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: PC Tools Spyware Doctor (SDhelper) - PC Tools Research Pty Ltd - C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\sdhelp.exe


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Cdnguy* 

The log looks clear. *How is the computer's prformance?*


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Big problem.... I think the 'System32\winstall.exe' is gone... perhaps deleted ??!!! Not in the hijackthis log ??


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Computer is running good now! Quite happy with the results!! 

Will do another reboot and do a scan.

Bill


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Also, is there a checkpoint restore task I am to do ?

thanks again,

Bill


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Cdnguy*. 

Congratulations.









Reset and Re-enable your System Restore to remove bad files that have been backed up by Windows. The files in System Restore are protected to prevent any programmes changing them. This is the only way to clean these files: (You will lose all previous restore points which are likely to be infected.)

To reset your restore points, please note that you will need to log into your computer with an account which has full administrator access. You will know if the account has administrator access because you will be able to see the System Restore tab. If the tab is missing, you are logged in under a limited account.

(Windows XP)

1. Turn off System Restore.
On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
Check Turn off System Restore.
Click Apply, and then click OK.

2. Reboot.

3. Turn ON System Restore.

On the Desktop, right-click My Computer.
Click Properties.
Click the System Restore tab.
UN-Check *Turn off System Restore*.
Click Apply, and then click OK..

*Create a Restore point*:

Click *Start*, point to *All Programs*, point to *Accessories*, point to *System Tools*, and then click *System Restore*.
In the System Restore dialog box, click *Create a restore point*, and then click *Next*. 
Type a description for your restore point, such as "After Cleanup", then click *Create*.

The following is a list of tools and utilities that I like to suggest to people. This list is full of great tools and utilities to help you understand how you got infected and how to keep from getting infected again.
*Spybot Search & Destroy *- Uber powerful tool which can search and annhilate nasties that make it onto your system. Now with an Immunize section that will help prevent future infections.

*AdAware* - Another very powerful tool which searches and kills nasties that infect your system. AdAware and Spybot Search & Destroy compliment each other very well.

*SpywareBlaster* - Great prevention tool to keep nasties from installing on your system.

*SpywareGuard* - Works as a Spyware "Shield" to protect your computer from getting malware in the first place.

*IE-SpyAd* - puts over 5000 sites in your restricted zone so you'll be protected when you visit innocent-looking sites that aren't actually innocent at all.

*CleanUP*! - Cleans temporary files from IE and Windows, empties the recycle bin and more. Great tool to help speed up your computer and knock out those nasties that like to reside in the temp folders.

Windows Updates - It is *very important* to make sure that both Internet Explorer and Windows are kept current with *the latest critical security patches* from Microsoft. To do this just start *Internet Explorer* and select *Tools > Windows Update*, and follow the online instructions from there.

*Google Toolbar* - Free google toolbar that allows you to use the powerful Google search engine from the bar, but also blocks pop up windows.

*Trillian* or *Miranda-IM* - These are Malware free Instant Messenger programs which allow you to connect to multiple IM services in one program! (AOL, Yahoo, ICQ, IRC, MSN)
To find out more information about how you got infected in the first place and some great guidelines to follow to prevent future infections you can read *this* article by Tony Klein.

Click *Here* for some advise from our security Experts.

Please use the thread's Tools and mark this thread as "*Solved*".

Best wishes!:up:


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks again for the update. Once again, this evening I'll renew the restore point. I did a full McAfee scan this morning and it resulted in '0' errors !! 

Of the programs or files that I've downloaded over the past 2 days, are there any that I should keep or delete ? My desktop icons have doubled... LOL. 

.... and yes a Donation is forthcoming! Thanks Tech Guys - What a Team!! Oh, and yes, after the restore, I'll mark this thread 'Solved'.

Bill


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, *Cdnguy* 

*ERUNT* is an excelent program. The rest you can remove as these tools change often to uncover new variants.

Take care :up:


----------



## mjack547 (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks JSntgRvr for the big hand on getting this one solved


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Anytime, *mjack547*. :up:


----------



## Cdnguy (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks again guys! New restore point is created. Completed my donation! 
I'll take a look at the tools & utilities you've mentioned and get some downloaded. 

Will mark this thread 'SOLVED'. 

Many Thanks for your help!

Bill


----------

